# its the due day....



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

today daisy our st bernard is due puppies so far weve had lots of huffing and puffing plenty of leaks but no puppies or even any pushing, 

fingers crossed she doesnt save them for xmas day when dinner is being served ( thats what we reckon lol)

either way wont be long til we have st bernard puppies 

and i just cant wait!

cheri


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love st bernards!! :flrt:

Hope everything go's well with the labour and hope you get time to eat your christmas dinner :lol2:

All the best xx

P.s pictures when you can please :flrt:


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

good luck hope it all goes well xxx


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

thankyou both, i cant wait however it appears that daisy can!!! 

still think shes going to wait until i sit down to christmas dinner- can just see me ending up with a pot noodle at some point lol!

cheri


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You do know that animals don't read the text books don't you?? :lol2:

I thought it was almost guaranteed that they would do the opposite of what they should and what you expect!! :lol:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

How exciting!

And I would quite happily sacrafice xmas dinner for the arrival of St. Bernard Pups, they're SO CUTE!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* You are secretly hoping for Christmas puppies, I know


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

lol well with abit of luck ill get pups before xmas dinner but if no so be it!!! 

last time she had 10 pups in exactly 12hours so god only knows what she will do this time, i dont care when as long as it all goes to plan or should i say safely rather than to plan as there is no plan, theyll come when there ready and im ready and waiting!!!

the whelping room is set up and waiting for her, so as soon as she wants to we will move in there, hopefully before the first pup but if not then after!

hopefully we will be getting more than one instead of dinner although the scan could only see 4 and as she isnt huge i think it maybe right

got the oxytocin in the fridge so we really are just waiting on daisy!

cheri


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

COME ON DAISY!!! - Cant you see mummy & most of RFUK are waiting?

Good luck and looking forwards to pics :2thumb:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheri out of interest are the vets happy to prescribe oxytocin on a precautionary basis (i.e. just incase) or was it from last time? I know someone who has a rescue dog about to give birth, and if she could have some at hand she'd feel more prepared I think!

Anyway I can't wait to see how it all goes! And I really want a St. Bernard one day, lovely dogs!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We had a litter of Christmas Day kittens many years ago! They were due a couple of days before, but that queen always went 67 days and she produced them during the evening. We had our son, daughter, her husband and new baby all home for the holidays and a couple of friends visiting for the evening when she started. During the day all our queens kittened in the living room and then went up to our bedroom that night and lived their for the first 5 weeks of the kittens' lives, so they were born in the middle of the living room. My friend's husband sat and cried cos he was so emotional at the whole experience: :lol2:
They were 3 boys so we registered them as the 3 Kings!

Cadbury and Purrdy on the other hand arrived in the very early hours of New Years Day (same queen!) so we sat and watched "Rocky Horror" while we waited and in between each kitten! :lol2:


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Is she "nesting" yet, I say nesting cause I cant think of another word but our dogs when theyre going into labour like to find somewhere quiet and somewhere they find comfortable and start making a bed to give birth..

Good Luck on the pups! 
Keep us updated with pictures!!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

mine will give me it, depends on the vet i suppose, its in the fridge waiting.

its fresh this week lol! 

always handy to have ! can save lots of problems and better than taking a bitch to the vets having just whelped,

i give it at the end of a whelp if none has been needed during to help the bitch "clear out"

cheri


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

no nesting but she didnt last time, no digging either again she didnt last time

her temp has dropped so wont be long, 

the whelping room is ready so its just a waiting game:lol2:

cheri


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

mattm said:


> And I really want a St. Bernard one day, lovely dogs!!


that will NEVER happen , you will never end up with just one!!! maybe 2 or 3 but not one!!!

cheri xxx


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i have to honestly say i have NEVER seen a st bernard pup... so im very muchly looking forward to the piccys ^_^ hehehe, what a wonderful xmas pressie!!!!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Wow, baby bears on there way:flrt:

Good luck to Daisy!

I can't wait to see pictures. I'm quite jelous as I've always wanted a St Bernard.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

look at www.fairviewstbernards.co.uk 

they are born very dark in colour but soon turn orange!!!

will post pictures of this litter asap 

cheri


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Oxytocin will rarely be given out to anyone but experienced breeders/nurses/vets due to it's licensing and the risk that it can be given wrongly (ie under wrong circumstances) your vet would have to trust that you understood when you could safely give it, and that you would ring ifyou had concerns beyond your capability (ie needing a c. section)


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Jacs said:


> i have to honestly say i have NEVER seen a st bernard pup... so im very muchly looking forward to the piccys ^_^ hehehe, what a wonderful xmas pressie!!!!


 
you cant honnestly say you havent seen the bethoven movies?! surley loL!

good luck miss moose, hope she pops them out before the xmas tea...as being the most important meal of the year!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I wanna see baby picsssss  Good luck doggy and granny  xxx


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i think i may have seen it when i was teeny tiny... altho even then i seem to remember it was only bits n bobs of it... ^_^ are there actually puppies on the movie then?? :blush:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Jacs said:


> i think i may have seen it when i was teeny tiny... altho even then i seem to remember it was only bits n bobs of it... ^_^ are there actually puppies on the movie then?? :blush:


 
end of number one...they make the house well....a mess! lol! and the 2nd one they get taken by the baddies!!!!! and puppies save the day with the kids, and mum and dad dogs :2thumb: 

(is now going to have to watch them again o_0)


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> end of number one...they make the house well....a mess! lol! and the 2nd one they get taken by the baddies!!!!! and puppies save the day with the kids, and mum and dad dogs :2thumb:
> 
> (is now going to have to watch them again o_0)


hehe i thinks im gonna have to get hold of it and watch it all the way through properlally :flrt: hehe


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

no puppies yet! 

they are great films however "us in the breed" dont really like them as its very much different to what a st bernard is like, mine are all smooth coated there is if i remember a beautiful smooth puppy in one film,i dont really like the smooth bitch ( his girlfriend lol)

anyway needless to say we do have them all including the new one which we got a couple weeks ago! the kids love them!

cheri


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

missmoore said:


> no puppies yet!
> 
> they are great films however "us in the breed" dont really like them as its very much different to what a st bernard is like, mine are all smooth coated there is if i remember a beautiful smooth puppy in one film,i dont really like the smooth bitch ( his girlfriend lol)
> 
> ...


Hurry up Daisy we wanted puppies by now!! :lol2::flrt:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*big babies*

hope those hunky chunkies arrive safely.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

still nothing??? im reconing she is gonna wait till dinner time tomorrow!!! ^_^ make it her day hehehe


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

haha my dog had her puppies at a silly time at night  fingers crossed they come soon, what a lovely xmas it'll be!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Any news? << waiting impatiently! >> :whistling2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Any news? << waiting impatiently! >> :whistling2:


Ditto that!:lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

hehe i told my parents and sister about the pups being due now we are all waiting ^_^


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Jacs said:


> hehe i told my parents and sister about the pups being due now we are all waiting ^_^


ive been on about it all night the family r gettin annoyd lol xx


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

bampoisongirl said:


> ive been on about it all night the family r gettin annoyd lol xx


hehe i told my parents and sister n they were like "oooooh keep us updated!!! and show us the piccys once they are up" well more my mum and sister dad couldnt care less :whip: boring old fart haha


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

No update? :whip:​


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

puppies are here!!!

born on christmas day ! 

3 girls and 2 boys ( we knew it was a small litter were expecting 4 from the scan)

mum and puppies doiing well 

largest size last litter was 630gram this litter the biggest is 1160grams!!!

daisy was a star only yelped once for the whopper!!! ate christmas dinner with 5 beautiful puppies may have been serevral hours late but would do it all again next christmas!!!

its 6am and im now going for a few hours sleep will post pictures later today i promise

( ps only gave 1ml of oxytocin whilest waiting for the biggest puppy as daisy fell asleep!!! )

cheri


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

wooooo CONGRATULATIONS!!! what a wonderful xmas pressie!!! cant wait for pictures  well done daisy and well done cheri!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*puppies*

congratulations.A nice sized litter,happy days.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations & well done Daisy. Can't wait to see pics later after you've managed to get some sleep. That pup is a whopper, no wonder she yelped :gasp:.


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

wow congrats can't wait to see pic's x


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, what a christmas present! Can't wait to see some pictures :no1:​


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

missmoore said:


> puppies are here!!!
> 
> born on christmas day !
> 
> ...


What a lovely post to wake up to :flrt: Well done to you and Daisy, can't wait for pics. :flrt:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

awwww congrats! xxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations, well done Daisy. :2thumb:

5 is a lovely number for her to rear.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your xmas babies xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations:no1: I cant wait to see cute puppy pics:flrt:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

congratulations on the babies, cant wait for pics x


----------



## poshweiller (Nov 17, 2006)

congrats xx


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

daisy with first pup










girl boy girl girl boy!!!










sleeping while mummy gets cleaned up xxxxxx


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw - beautiful! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

congratulations :flrt:

they are adorable :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

congratulations there so cute!!! glad to her mum is doing well


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

awww congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Awwww their so cute!


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

they look so adorable, i like the one in the middle on the second picture it has cute looking markings on its back


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww beautful!!! Congrats!! Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Really beautiful! Stunning markings... 
Going have to update us when theyve opened their eyes, running around and driving you up the wall like my litter is now... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

mum looks stunning her babies wil be stunners!


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

puppies are 4 weeks tomorrow and are huge- just about the same size the last litter was at 8 weeks old!!!

mum is doing great as always and the puppies are learning to behave and get themselves washed and sorted!

plenty of tug of war over teddies and loads of poos!!! 

will update with pictures tomorrow !!

cheri


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

missmoore said:


> puppies are 4 weeks tomorrow and are huge- just about the same size the last litter was at 8 weeks old!!!
> 
> mum is doing great as always and the puppies are learning to behave and get themselves washed and sorted!
> 
> ...


 
yes yes yes we need update piccys :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ditto that lol


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

AWw lovely puppies cant wait to see the latest pics my fav was the one on the right in the group pic would nick name i aztec lol but then im just weird


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

no new photos???


----------

